# First Sculpted Custom Amiibo...



## astrangeone (Mar 13, 2018)

Fully sculpted out of apoxie sculpt (milliput is harder to work with).

Base = clear 52 mm miniatures base with the nfc chip in between them.

Castle stone texture stamp for the top of the base.

*Things I've Learned...*

Always put an armature in small thin objects. I broke the spoon trying to pin it. There's a pin in the spoon curve leading into the bowl, but I drilled through it, so I put a mushroom on top of the damage to hide it.

I cheated with the mushroom's colour/paint job - I had fine tip sharpies, and I just dotted the colour onto it.

The cereal bowl is awful to paint. I don't know what happened with the texture, but I'm not satisfied with that botched paint job.

Milk = gloss modge podge + two types of white paint. Stir well (you want air bubbles!)...

Took me about two weeks to get everything done!

Credit to GandaKris for her DIY on texturing the little cereal pieces.


----------



## x65943 (Mar 26, 2018)

I think a photo of this next to a quarter or something would be cool to give an idea about its scale.

Are you planning on making any more custom amiibos?


----------



## Lukerz (Mar 27, 2018)

Really good idea making that an amibo. I wanna make 1 now.


----------



## Super.Nova (Mar 27, 2018)

It may not be useful in any way but, dang, do I want one now!


----------



## astrangeone (Mar 27, 2018)

x65943 said:


> I think a photo of this next to a quarter or something would be cool to give an idea about its scale.
> 
> Are you planning on making any more custom amiibos?



I am working on a custom "Detective Pikachu" one!


----------

